# Migrated library to Cloud, Can I now remove my local images?



## Jay Clulow (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi, 

I migrated my entire Classic Library to the Lightroom standard app. It's made a local copy and it's now in the process of uploading them to the cloud. Basically, I want to have my library only exist in the cloud. Once this process is snyc'd what are my next steps to keep my lightroom experience purely in the cloud?

Thanks,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2019)

Don't touch LR Cloudy's copy of the originals. Just go to its Preferences > Local Storage and set the percentage to 0%. That'll keep a minimum locally. For your Classic copy, you can delete/move that off to backups etc. although if you're going to delete, I'd wait till everything's safely uploaded. (Personally I'd still keep at least one local copy, just because nothing is ever entirely safe)


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey, Thanks for the response. 

I would be keeping a local back up for disaster purposes but initially, I want to just have my library in the cloud only.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2019)

Great, yes, that should do it. You might want to think about keeping smart previews locally for performance, but that's your call.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 10, 2019)

So now migration is complete. The upload process is going to take about 8 days to transfer almost 1TB. Thing is it's saying after just a few hours the cloud storage is already at 1TB. There is no way its uploaded that volume in just a few days. So basically its a calculation of how much space is going to be used for this process. So my question now is where do I see a status of what is actually backed up vs what's not.?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 11, 2019)

Jonathan Clulow said:


> So my question now is where do I see a status of what is actually backed up vs what's not.?



Look at the Filter Bar>Sync Status.


----------



## Jay Clulow (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks, 

I can see the number after 2 days solid sync'ing hast started to decline.


----------

